
Trying to Make Ubuntu 18.10 Run as Fast as Intel's Clear Linux - pella
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1810-fast-clear&num=1
======
oddly
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu18...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1810-fast-
clear&num=1)

